# Wanted campagnolo power torque crankset puller



## gareth01244 (23 May 2019)

Anyone have a crank puller for campagnolo power torque cranks, doesn't have to be a campy one as several companies have made them.
Thanks


----------



## bianchi1 (23 May 2019)

Good old power torque!!

I managed to use a cheep standard 3 arm bearing puller (£10 ebay) to do the job. If you loosen the non drive side bolt, but don't remove it, you can use it as the base to put the pin of the puller on. I used a 2 pence coin as a hard base. Carefully use the 'grab' bits of the puller around the end if the crank, protect if you want with something, and bobs your uncle!

Then obviously scrap the lot and buy ultra torque or what ever campagnolo are calling it at the moment. 

but don't forget you will need to change the bb cups because the bearings are 1mm or something smaller....thanks again campy!!!!


----------



## gareth01244 (24 May 2019)

Thanks for the advice, I've bought centaur ultra torque chainset, hence the reason for wanting to remove the power torque chainset.managed to bid and win a park tool puller today, its missing the bit that fits into the crank arm bolt hole so the tip about leaving the bolt in should be a great help.
Fingers crossed it works out ok.


----------

